# Army Navy Game 2019



## Pecos (Dec 14, 2019)

This is shaping up to be a great game. We are tied 7 - 7 right now, but that will change as MY Navy prevails.

Actually, I have a soft spot for the Army having spent five years working with the Army. An Army win would not trouble me greatly.

So, who are you cheering for in this epic contest?


----------



## Llynn (Dec 14, 2019)

Navy


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Dec 14, 2019)

Entering the 4th quarter and a total of 3 passes have been thrown - love it.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 14, 2019)

I am afraid that our Army got a spanking today.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 15, 2019)

Always good to watch those great young people.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 16, 2019)

Flash back to 1984.  My son was a cadet at West Point and my brother's daughter was a Midshipman and Cheerleader at the Naval Academy. The game was at the old Veterans Stadium in Philly.  Coldest I have ever been in my life.  Took my parents, and my mother , God Bless her heart, held a little Army pennant in one hand and a Navy pennant in the other, and cheered for both sides.  Don't remember who won the game. 
My wife and I also went to the 1983 game, which was held in the Rose Bowl.  Weather was much nicer, but Navy really beat up Army that day.  It was still a great day for my son and my niece.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2019)

Guess my fellow Army cadets need more practice.  ☹ Navy did them in big time. Anchors aweigh boys.


----------



## toffee (Dec 16, 2019)

navy my brother is a warrant officer /


----------

